# [SOLVED]lmutil: exists but doesn't exist for bash and ldd

## jody

Hi

lmutil (utility application for flexnet license manager) behaves strange on my system

```
~ /opt/avizo-8.0/share/license/FLEXnet $ ls -l  lmutil

-rwxr-xr-x 1 1122 users 1919344 Jan 29 16:55 lmutil

~ /opt/avizo-8.0/share/license/FLEXnet $ ./lmutil

bash: ./lmutil: No such file or directory

~ /opt/avizo-8.0/share/license/FLEXnet $ ldd ./lmutil

/usr/bin/ldd: line 116: ./lmutil: No such file or directory

```

On the other hand i see many symbols and other stuff with 'readelf lmutil'

The exact same binary, copied to a CentOS 6.5 system, behaves correctly.

It can be run, and ldd gives sensible output:

```
# ldd lmutil 

   linux-vdso.so.1 =>  (0x00007fff665ff000)

   libm.so.6 => /lib64/libm.so.6 (0x0000003901e00000)

   libc.so.6 => /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x0000003900e00000)

   libpthread.so.0 => /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x0000003901200000)

   libdl.so.2 => /lib64/libdl.so.2 (0x00000037de800000)

   /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x0000003900600000)

```

I checked: with the exception of 'linux-vdso.so.1' (which seems to be a special case)

all these libraries are present in the /lib64 directory of my gentoo machine.

Can anybody tell me what could be the problem here,

and how it might be solved?

Thank You

  JodyLast edited by jody on Thu Jan 30, 2014 1:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## s4e8

http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/flexlm-license-manager-20-may-fail-when-lsb-3-is-not-met

----------

## jody

Thanks - that did it.

I have now used the quick workaround, 

  ln -s ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 /lib64/ld-lsb-x86-64.so.3

but will eventually install LSB support.

Jody

----------

